

Show HN: The web development course I wish I had - robtherobot
https://codermanual.com

======
robtherobot
Dear Hacker News readers,

Please don't hesitate to reach out if you'd like a discount code to try the
course.

Also, please leave any comments or questions here. I'll be happy to address
them.

Thanks!

Rob

------
sprkyco
Really hope this does not become a pattern of ever decreasing time
expectations between learning to code and becoming employable. I attended an
actual bootcamp and really still struggle to keep up with everything almost a
year later (employed in infosec so somewhat development related). However a 30
day full time course load to go from almost no code background to employable,
honestly sounds ridiculous.

~~~
drglitch
I am also concerned that "learn web dev" is quickly becoming the new "Get
MSFT/CSCO/A+ certified in just 3 weeks and make 100K!". While this could be a
great way to learn basic skills, its probably not more in-depth than what
codeacademy or code.org makes available for free.

More specifically, promising employability and calling this a "tuition"
carries implied promises and expectations for prospective "students" \-
expectations that are likely to get shattered the moment any interviewer worth
half their salt asks a basic comp sci 101 question.

Sorry to be so negative, but the message i see is rather spammy. From the
design and overall content perspective, its a really well made site though.

~~~
robtherobot
Hi drglitch!

I appreciate your feedback and complement on the site design/content
perspective.

I totally understand your concerns, and we want to do everything we can to
avoid sending the message that this is no more in-depth than codecademy or
code.org free tutorials. I urge you to take a look at the curriculum (you can
contact us from the footer of the site if you'd like a first hand look) and
see for yourself. The time it takes a student to complete the course is up to
them, but it is much tougher than material you'll find on sites like those
aforementioned. Our course covers HTTP, e-commerce, patterns, and many more
intermediate to advanced topics. And, you're not just coding partial pieces of
code in the browser like other sites - you're actually building real,
production-grade applications on your own servers. I won't crowd this post
with all the details as they're all viewable here:
[https://codermanual.com/track-select/12-week-rails-
track/](https://codermanual.com/track-select/12-week-rails-track/)

There's a downloadable e-book at the bottom of that page that describes how to
handle both technical interviews and non-technical interviews as well (re:
your point about comp sci 101 questions).

Thanks!

Rob

~~~
sprkyco
The site does not make it clear that " this is no more in-depth than
codecademy or code.org free tutorials." On the contrary the site pulls in data
regarding salaries and time commitments that are completely unrealistic from
the standpoint of someone who has "experience" These are all classical signs
of a scam. Product x does amazing things for only the price of y trust me I
know I needed product x that is why I made it.

~~~
robtherobot
Hi sprkyco, I appreciate the feedback. Since launching over 80 students have
signed up, and the things they're saying are great. I'm happy to list some
testimonials. I'm also happy to offer you access to the course to see for
yourself. Personally, I'd really like to do that for you. I think the product
speaks for itself and I'm living proof that the numbers are realistic. I'm
curious as to why you're seeing it differently. Also, if you have copy
suggestions that I could improve upon, I'd like to know alternatives so that
people don't share the same perspective as what you've listed here.

------
jumpcut
I haven't signed up but from what I can see the website looks really well
designed. Nice work!

~~~
robtherobot
Thanks for the kind words!

------
pskittle
Appreciate the web dev course. Is this helpful if you wanto learn mobile first
dev?

~~~
robtherobot
Hi pskittle!

This course is not optimized for mobile development. We may add a mobile
development course down the line. That said, our course does cover responsive
web development - which will ensure that the applications you develop are
optimized for mobile browsers.

Please reach out if you have more questions!

Rob

